# Keeper rates and sports?



## jdramirez (Jan 29, 2015)

I went out tonight and I shot another hockey game for practice... and I came to the conclusion... I get a ton more wow keepers when I shoot football and basketball, and I'm sure part of that is not having to shoot through glass, the other part is that I have some experience in those sports... So maybe it is just having the experience to know what is coming and where to focus the camera. 

Then there is hockey... shooting at 1/500 of a second... it looks like people are standing around not doing much... The puck in the air is not quite frozen, but it doesn't look like it is telling much of a story either... not the way a football in the air does... maybe a basketball after release and it is hanging in the air as is the shooter... 

So I thought it would discuss keeper rates of really good photos... as always... it is subject dependant with sports... but I think my personal ranking is as follows:

Football
Basketball
Baseball/Softball
Track (maybe shooting at an Olympic level would be awe-inspiring... but not so much at the junior high level)
Hockey

I haven't shot... nor do i want to shoot soccer... I haven't shot wrestling... though that might be interesting, and I haven't shot volleyball, though I think that would actually be fun to shoot... and if I were to throw them into the rankings... they all three would be above track, but below baseball. 

Oh... and to continue my rant about hockey... the smudged glass doesn't help... the panning with your subject only to find "spokes" between the glass love to obscure you view... shooting from above the glass doesn't seem to help, shooting @ eye level isn't that great... When someone has the puck... inevitably there is someone between the camera and the shooter... ugh. 

Am I overly frustrated with ice hockey legitimately... or maybe it is just me (which I'm prefectly accepting of... because that means I can get better.)


----------



## Pookie (Jan 29, 2015)

This is where I need my 1DX... and why you have to own one if you do this for a living. There is a guy here who is asking if he should buy a another 1DX and if you look at his port, I'd say no... he needs a 5D3. If he were asking about this and shooting tons of sport or fast moving wildlife then the 1DX is your camera. Portraits, kids in the backyard, family, weddings... 5D3.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 29, 2015)

Pookie said:


> This is where I need my 1DX... and why you have to own one if you do this for a living. There is a guy here who is asking if he should buy a another 1DX and if you look at his port, I'd say no... he needs a 5D3. If he were asking about this and shooting tons of sport or fast moving wildlife then the 1DX is your camera. Portraits, kids in the backyard, family, weddings... 5D3.



I'm less concerned about my gear and have more of an issue with the sport as a whole. It is a really fast game that looks really slow on "film" Shooting at 6 fps v. 9 fps isn't going to make the images more interesting.


----------

